# Great Calipers



## TimberMagic (Mar 4, 2015)

I'd like to hear back from you after you've had that one awhile. I have several from Harbor Freight, and while accurate, they drain the batteries even when off. I thought they were coming on if they got jarred, so I turn them off, lock the screw to prevent caliper movement, but still end up replacing a battery every 6 months or so.

It would be good to know if any digital calipers really do conserve battery power when off. I get this feelign that all electronics are the same, and that different Chines factories just make cosmetic changes to the outside.

Here is a digital caliper trick that is useful: 
To measure the distance between centers of two identical holes, measure the hole diameter, then do a reset. Then measure the distance from the outside edge of one hole to the other (another inside measurement). The measurement will give you the distance between centers.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

I am glad that you got the one with the 3 types of increments. Some brands only give the decimal units. From what I have read Wixey is a good brand. Enjoy.


----------



## B4B (Sep 6, 2014)

I had to lookup the order. I bought them about 6 months ago (September 2014), and I'm still on the original batteries. On the back of the packaging, it does state that the CR2032 batteries last 6 months. So I guess that means I'll have to replace them soon. Only time will tell.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Looks very similar to the iGaging calipers I bought. So far I like them a lot. 
http://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B001AQEZ2W/

Bought them after watching this review of cheap calipers vs a Mitutoyo


----------



## TimberMagic (Mar 4, 2015)

I haven't tried ordering any batteries yet, but on another forum, someone mentioned they buy coin-style batteries from eBay, and get them at a fraction of what you would pay locally, even at a Walmart or other discount chain.


----------



## gearupflapsup (Feb 11, 2013)

I've had a set for a year. It's a great measuring tool. Thanks for the accurate review.


----------

